# Dye That Won't Stain The Bathtub?



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I dye my pool with "Party in A Pool" which doesn't stain but I do need to scrub my grout after so I haven't tried in in the tub. I use Crayola Color Dotz in my bath tub -- you have to use several to get it red and not pink. They don't get as red as the pool dye but in the dark it totally works.


----------



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG! Perfect! I looked it up already.. I didn't even know they made these things! If you don't mind me asking, how much do you use and where do you get it, other than the official website?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

The Amazing K said:


> OMG! Perfect! I looked it up already.. I didn't even know they made these things! If you don't mind me asking, how much do you use and where do you get it, other than the official website?


I usually buy the Crayola Color Dotz at Walmart or Target. It comes in an assorted container which let's you play with the colors and their intensity. Depending on how big the tub is I usually use 3-4 red tablets. 

lFor something as large as a pool -- I recommend "Party in a Pool" sold in pool stores.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

There's this stuff turns the water into red goo, you could stick fake body parts in and it'd look gross

Gelli Baff. A Bath Full of Jelly. - MyRedPacket UK


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

For our super cheap route we spray pam in the tub then just put red food coloring in the water. We've used this almost every year and it hasn't stained yet. Although we do scrub with Comet afterwards....


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, that Gelli Baff stuff looks pretty cool! I may order some for our tub for this year!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

kissy said:


> By the way, that Gelli Baff stuff looks pretty cool! I may order some for our tub for this year!


My niece had some, she loved the stuff..I like the way you can dissolve it after use.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> There's this stuff turns the water into red goo, you could stick fake body parts in and it'd look gross
> 
> Gelli Baff. A Bath Full of Jelly. - MyRedPacket UK


That is awesome. They even have it available in the US. I know what I'm getting next year...


----------

